# Tina's Babies



## Basil24 (Jun 6, 2010)

Hello everyone! 
It looks like this is going to be my RO blog! 
First, lets start off with I'm 20 years old and I live in _Vancouver, Canada_. 
I have* 3 animals*, and have fostered many. 
My passion is animals - except birds. To be honest, *they scare me. *
I have worked in _two different pet stores_, and in a vets office as a vet assistant*.* 
I feel the need to explain that *neither* of the pet stores I worked at sold rabbits. 
Just had rabbits and cats for _adoption_ from the SPCA.
I have volunteered many hours at the local *no-kill shelter*, but have recently signed up to be a volunteer and the Vancouver Rabbit Rescue.









_So to put my name to a face_, this is me enjoying my *Canadian hockey* during the play-offs!




Now on to my babies! Lets start with the cats!






First we have my eldest, Abu. 
I've had him since I was 4 years old so that would make him *16*. 
I call him the_ "devil cat"_. Why? Because he's extremely temperamental!
He's a* fighter* as well. He's _missing a bit of his ear_ from a scrap he got into years ago.
He also has a limp and a *heart murmur* from his old age. 
But he's on _glucosamine_ and _chondroitin_ to help with his joints.
Abu is also senile. Scratching at open doors and *meowing* without a cause.








Then we have Milo, who is my baby boy.
Don't be fooled! He's far from a baby in age!
He's _13 years old_, but he *acts like a kitten* at least for a few hours a day.
Bolting up and down the stairs, finding entertainment in _shoes_, and chasing *his own tail*.
I actually have a problem with him getting into the _laundry_, stealing *underwear* and *dragging it outside*!
But don't get me wrong, he's a great cat that _loves to cuddle_!







And then of course we have Ruby! _My little bun bun with a theme song!_
I just recently found out that shes a harlequin dutch cross.
I've had her since she was *8 weeks old*, and she was a_ rescue rabbit_. 
She is now 2 1/2 years old and _non-spayed_. At least not yet.
I've been told her *temperament* is _quite good_ for a non-spayed rabbit.
I couldn't stand having her in a cage when she got *bigger*, so for the most part she's a _house trained rabbit with a room. _

_I hope to add some more pictures, some of the animals I fostered, as well as more of Milo, Abu, and Ruby!_


_Tina_ :bunnybutt:


----------



## cheryl (Jun 6, 2010)

Lovely pictures...love your cats...and Ruby is just a pretty little girl..

looking forward to reading more..


----------



## Basil24 (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks Cheryl!

I just realized you live in Adelaide! I have family there!
Weird huh? haha

Tina :bunnybutt:


----------



## Basil24 (Jun 6, 2010)

Well the weather has been lousy, when the weather man said it would be nice and sunny today and tomorrow. 
(Sorry Ruby, looks like we're going to have to play inside today.)

Today was my first day of volunteering at the *Vancouver Rabbit Rescue and Advocacy*!
So many cute buns and so many that I want to take home! 
There is this one named Lionel that I would love for Ruby to have as a companion.
But I have to wait until I get her spayed which will hopefully be soon!

o o o o o 


While I'm on here, I might as well share some photos of *Pepsi*!
She is the little girl bun that I found in a field by my house. 
She had obviously been dropped there or escaped since she ran straight to my open hand.
Right away I drove with her to the local no-kill shelter. 
However, there wasn't enough room for her.
They offered me a huge cage to keep her in for the time being.







So I put up signs around the neighborhood *"Found Rabbit"*.
After a week no one had claimed her, so I started to look for other housing options for her. 
I didn't want to take her to another shelter where she might have been put down when there wasn't enough room. 
My only option was to call and message friends to see if they or knew anyone who wanted a bunny.








Of course I wanted her to have a good home, so I made sure my friends older sister had the space, time and know-how to take care of her.
She has been living with my friends sister for over* 6 months* now, and I've been told she's doing great! 








She was such a great girl when she was staying with me for those 3 weeks. 
_She loved having her butt rubbed and jumped on your lap for pets and kisses_!
I had attempted to litter train her and she was a mess when I picked her up.
She had a lovely bath later that afternoon!








I kept her in a different room from Ruby.
Just in case she caught something that could be given to Ruby.
In the end she is a very* lucky bunny*!

_
Tina_ :bunnybutt:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow! I'm really enjoying your stories! You are a great writer, with obviously awesome fuzzy inspirations 

Looking forward to hearing more about your Canadian crew:Canada small:, fellow Canuck


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 7, 2010)

Everyone is so cute!! I love your black and white kitty cat. Also I have two adorable little cockatiels who aren't scary


----------



## Spot (Jun 7, 2010)

All of the animals are ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Pipp (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi again from the West End! Ruby reminds me of my harlequin min-rex, Dill. 









He was just a little 3-lb guy with mini-rex velvet fur, but the markings were similar. This is him. 

I just got a little foster in today through the VRRA.  His name is IHop, LOL! He probably hasn't been at the shelter, they're trying to fit him in, but I've got him here for a few weeks. 

I'll be posting pics of him soon. 

Looking forward to more of yours! 



sas :wave:


----------



## Basil24 (Jun 7, 2010)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Everyone is so cute!! I love your black and white kitty cat. Also I have two adorable little cockatiels who aren't scary



Hahaha I don't know about that! 
Cockatiels scare me the most. 
It's the feathers on the top on their heads that make me feel like they're angry at me!
Beautiful birds, but I'm just too scared to get close. Haha
Thanks for reading!


Autumn, have you lived in B.C.? 
I don't know many Canuck fans outside of the province! Haha
Although for right now.. *Go Philly Go!*
I feel the need to argue that even though most of the Chicago's players are B.C. boys.. Byfuglin, or however you spell his name, is a bully and should have gotten the Black hawks kicked out in the first series! :rant:


----------



## Basil24 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey Sas!

Their markings are very similar! 
Dill is absolutely stunning and his fur looks so glossy and soft!

Wow so I might be meeting IHop! Haha What a great name!
I bet he knows how to make fantastic pancakes! Haha
What does this little man look like?
Pictures?!

Tina :bunnybutt:


----------



## Basil24 (Jun 7, 2010)

I think it's safe to say I am addicted to this website.
I should be doing homework or going to bed, but I wanted to post some baby bunny pictures of Ruby!







Needless to say, she can no longer fit in that litter box!








This was the first day I had her. I think her coloring has gotten darker?








I love her face in this picture! 
We were exploring the couch and of course I had a couple of blankets over it in case she had an accident!







Oh and she use to be so tiny!
This is back when I had a cage for her. (When she was small enough for a cage.)
That lasted about 2 months. Haha

So I think that does it for Ruby's baby pictures.
She has her own facebook account so feel free to have your buns add her as a friend if they'd like. 
She has a video on there of her playing on the bed.
I'll try and find a way to link it to my RO blog.
Unfortunately, I don't have the original file anymore. 

Anyways, more reason to get the camera out more often!
Goodnight rabbits and animals of RO!

Tina :bunnybutt:


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 7, 2010)

Tina, your bun is sooo adorable. I really love the coat. 
My Toby has a facebook too. I'll let him know to friend Ruby


----------



## Basil24 (Jun 7, 2010)

Okay so here it is! 
And from here your buns can add Ruby to facebook.


[ame=http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1018344740858]Ruby's video[/ame]

*Now be warned. *
This is the first video I've ever made so it's not the greatest, but enjoy!


Tina :bunnybutt:


----------



## Basil24 (Jun 8, 2010)

I found my camera charger today!
And because it was so beautiful outside, Ruby had* hours of fun!*
But by the time the battery was charged, _she was all binkied out._
Anyways, here are some shots from today!












*












This is her outside set up.*
I have a cover on the top and it's actually *2 exercise pens* put together. 
I couldn't find play houses _big_ enough for Ruby in pet stores.
_So my moms boyfriend and I made the wooden red one for her!_

*











This is her "dig box".*
She's a real digger, so it's a _life saver for the lawn!_
It's just an extra large littler box with potting soil packed in.

*











This is her room after dinner.*
Ruby can be a little messy with her hay at times,_ in case you haven't noticed!_
It is in the laundry room, but she doesn't mind the noise.
She has plenty of things to hide in/under if she gets skiddish!













She came to say *Hello! *and share some _bunny kisses_.



















*She loves Milo!*
Milo still doesn't know what to make of her and will occasionally give her_ a questionable tap with his paw._
He's a good boy and doesn't use his claws, but I'm always keeping watch just in case.







*Abu got a little jealous* that I was taking so many pictures of Ruby and Milo.
Because of Abu's aggressive nature, he isn't allowed in her room.
So here is a shot of _my little old man cat_ just outside her room.
*Enjoy the attention Abu!*



So I think that about does it for today.
When I have more time, maybe I'll make _another video._
Hopefully of some *binkies!*

_Wishing tomorrow is another beautiful day for Ruby..

Tina :bunnybutt:_


----------



## cheryl (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh my..just look at baby Ruby...so cute!..

And what a lucky girl Pepsi is..she's a beautiful bunny too..

Such a beautigul girl :inlove:


----------



## Basil24 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thank you Cheryl!
Ruby is loving all the extra attention she gets on here!
I love this photo of her. It looks like shes smiling a little!(Just a little) Haha


Tina :bunnybutt:


----------



## Basil24 (Jun 9, 2010)

It was another nice day out today! 
To bad it was the lawn mowing guys were here today.._ I forgot about them. _
So to make up for it _we chased each other_ around the house!
We also watched The Village. 
Here are some _silly_ moments of *Ruby* from today.


































*What a goof*!
Is anyone else reminded of the original _How The Grinch Stole Christmas_, when they see rabbit feet like this?
Haha if you're not convinced, look at the _Grinch's_ shoes next time you watch it!

_Tina :bunnybutt:_


----------



## cheryl (Jun 9, 2010)

Haha i just love that yawning picture..i have ever only been able to catch my Zak yawning on camera once..i have never been able to catch the others lol

And yeah she does look like she's smiling in that picture...she's so sweet..


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 9, 2010)

LOL Grinch pointy toes!!!


----------



## Basil24 (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes! I'm glad someone else notices the Grinch toes on rabbits!
My first day full day of volunteering is tomorrow! 
I'm super excited to hang out with all the bunnies!
I got Ruby some more pineapple juice today.
She goes ape for it and grunts at me when I don't put it down right away!

On a more down note, I'm so angry that the Blackhawks won the Stanley Cup! Grrr!
Byfuglin, you are nothing but a bully! :X


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 10, 2010)

BTW, Toby can't find Ruby in FB. The link you had is not available due to privacy settings!


----------



## Basil24 (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh no! 
She thought she changed her privacy settings so everyone can view it!
Ruby tried looking for Toby too, but couldn't find him.
I will get her to update her settings on facebook. 

_Tina :bunnybutt:_


----------



## Basil24 (Jun 11, 2010)

Alright!
Ruby updated her privacy settings!
However, if it still doesn't work, please let me know.


*While I'm here* I might as well share about my day with the rabbits at VRRA!
It was pouring rain when I got there and we had to bring the morning bunnies inside.
I was soaked after that.
It was still pouring so we cleaned a few cages with the rabbits still inside. 
When it finally cleared up, we got the afternoon bunnies outside for some exercise. 

*A new rabbit *came in today too. 
Her name is Alicia and she's unbelievably tiny! 
I have no idea was breed she is, she has the body and face of a mini rex, but the fur isn't velvety. 
She's all white with blue eyes, and she's a sweetheart!

*I fell in love *with a male lop named Hippy. 
He's light in coloring and loves to have his head patted!
Ohh! I want him!
Better get Ruby on that spay train soon!

*I had no idea* that the woman running VRRA does the bonding.
So I can't wait to get Ruby there and see how it works with Hippy!
Ruby, I guess could be described as an alpha bunny, so I would need a bunny friend for her that's more laid back. 
That's why I think Hippy might be perfect!
_Such a chill rabbit._

I just hope my mom doesn't kill me!

_
Tina :bunnybutt:_


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 11, 2010)

*Basil24 wrote: *


> _Tina :bunnybutt:_


It looks like Ruby's saying "_maaaa... i'm melting...heeeeelp meee..._" Squee! So cute!


----------



## Basil24 (Jun 11, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> *Basil24 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > _Tina :bunnybutt:_
> ...


Haha! Very nice!

When I took it I didn't even know she was yawning.
This is what I imagine from this picture!







Haha enjoy everyone!


_Tina :bunnybutt:_


----------



## Basil24 (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm obviously having too much fun with this!









Tina :bunnybutt:


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 11, 2010)

LOL very nice!!


----------



## Basil24 (Jun 11, 2010)

This is what hanging out by the computer for most of the night will do to you!








I couldn't help myself! Haha


_Tina :bunnybutt:_


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 12, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 12, 2010)

beaufiul bun, and i love your cats


----------



## Basil24 (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks Brenda! 
I'll tell the cats they can stop being jealous of Ruby now! Haha
I'm checking out your bun blog now. 
Your rabbits are so big and beautiful! 
Especially Fallow! What a big guy!
And I love lops, how sweet is Mimzy!

Tina :bunnybutt:


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 13, 2010)

thanks, actually thats my old blog. Mimzy passed away a few weeks ago. 
but yes i looove my big buns, but i love harlequins, i think their soo pretty. i would love a harlequin rex again


----------



## Basil24 (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow it feels like forever since I last posted!
I can't even remember a time I've been this busy.

Even though I can't seem to get a moments rest, I still find time to get Ruby outside for a couple of hours a day. 
Today she was out for only an hour but I had to squeeze in a nap somewhere. 
(Sorry Ruby!)

Last night, my grumpy old cat, Abu (the black and white one) started chasing and attacking his own tail. 
I'm actually really worried about him. 
He was all hisses and I couldn't get him to calm down. 
He finally laid down by the back door looking really stiff. 
He may be a grump, but he is still my kitty!

Right now Milo is going nuts. 
I can hear him thumping around upstairs as he runs from room to room. 
Goofy cat. 
He's been acting odd too though, lately. 
He seems to enjoy taunting Abu when he's on the other side of the sliding glass door. 
Hiding behind the curtain and poking his head out, rolling around and stretching in front of him. 
Meanwhile, Abu is hissing away through the glass at Milo because he wants in. 
They have never really gotten along, but usually Abu is the bully, not Milo.

They also seem to be all "buddy buddy" when they're sleeping on the bed. 
Being only inches away from each other. 
Not something they use to do. 
I guess it's because Abu is getting old and Milo can tell, and taking his revenge.

Oh and guess who just came to say Hello!
That's right. It's Ruby! 
At night when the cats are upstairs, I like to leave her baby-gate open so she can come out and explore. 
She's such a good girl and only has a couple of odd poops. 
This is where he best binkies take place. 

As for my busy schedule, it might not seem busy to others, but it just seems like there are a million and one things to do and not enough time to get it all done.
I'm going camping in Hope, B.C. this coming weekend with a whole group of people. 
(My mom is looking after Ruby for me)
And on top of getting everything ready for that, I have school 4 days a week, a doctors appointment, the muffler for my car just crapped out, the homework, and old friends visiting.
Did I mention I'm not an annual camper? So it's not as easy for me as it would be for someone who goes camping a few times a year. 
Oh and volunteering. 
That's important to remember!
I also wanted to make my own reusable shopping bags which I did over the weekend. 
They turned out pretty good! 
All have bunnies on them, of course. 

Anyways, I have school in the morning and I have to catch Ruby and put her to bed.
Ha! 
Yeah IF I can catch her. 
She's running like a bullet at the moment!

Goodnight Rabbits of RO!

_
Tina :bunnybutt:_


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 21, 2010)

That's cool. Can we see the bags you made?


----------



## Basil24 (Jun 29, 2010)

Well again it's been a while since I've posted. 
So here are some updates!
First off, I'm still super busy as can be. 
I finally went on my camping trip with a bunch of friends and made friends with some new people. 
We went to Hope, in the bush. (No showers, no toilets, no cell reception.)
The whole time I was missing Ruby, and worrying about her. 
My mom was taking care of her, but I don't fully trust my mom with her! Haha
Everything was fine when I got home though. 
I just stunk like no tomorrow and my car could really use a wash. 

The day after I got back, I took Ruby to her new vet for her annual check up and to see if she has lost enough weight for her spay.
I'm happy to report that she is! 
And her spay date is set for the 23rd of July!
The doctor was absolutely fantastic and told me ways to save money with her diet!
He's also a vegetarian, how great is that! 
So now I'm growing my own mint garden in my backyard, as well I'm picking the long grass in the field by my house. 
I'm slowly transitioning her from her current diet to this one. 
Oh and did I mention, Ruby is perfectly healthy and has awesome teeth?!
I have to say I'm quite proud of my little girl!

I would've liked to put Ruby outside today, but the lawn mowing people are here today.
I'm assuming it's because Thursday is CANADA DAY!
What a riot that day will be. 
Anyways, until next time. 

_Tina :bunnybutt:_


----------



## Basil24 (Jul 12, 2010)

Terrible news!
My baby* Milo *is sick! (My gray and white cat, aka the nice cat)
I don`t know how it happened but I had picked him up from lawn outside to have a cuddle with me on the couch.
Only he started crying in pain.
Not the usual "meow", but more like a whining OW!
Also this cat never hisses, except at raccoons, and he was hissing like crazy! 
So to find the spot where it hurt, I petted him all over. 
I found he was crying when I touched his lower belly and sides.
Immediately, I took him to the closest vet that was open on Sundays. 
I found a nice one on Oak Street in Vancouver. 
Anyways, the doctor checked him over and tried to expel some urine. 
He couldn't get any to come out, so at first we thought there were crystals blocking his urethra. 
Well we got x rays done and there weren't any crystals, but the doctor also noticed that he seems to have pain where his kidneys are and on his spine.
By the way, the vet got Milo to pee after we left.
We didn't notice any of this until late in the day so they kept him over night to keep watch on him and possible surgery in the morning. 
In the morning, they are doing blood work and a urinalysis, to see where to go from there.
Already the vet put him on antibiotics, in case it's an infection, or after surgery he would need to be put on them anyways.
I don't know what to do without my little Milo. 
I'm so use to him sleeping on the bed beside me, that I don't want to go to bed without him.
I know this is a rabbit forum, but Milo and Ruby are friends and I can tell already that she's missing him. 
I've had this cat since I was 7 years old! 
It's hard to imagine life without him. 
However, we are hoping for the best, and preparing for the worst.
_
Tina :bunnybutt:_


----------



## Basil24 (Jul 15, 2010)

So this is sort of an update on Milo. 
We got him home from the vet around 7:00pm the next day. 
Apparently he's constipated. 

What happened was, my mom changed their diet too fast and got this crappy cheap stuff when we ran out of their regular food. 
So already that was causing some problems with Milo's bowels. 
And because he was blocked, he wasn't drinking water.
It made him really dehydrated in this heat, so I'm glad I took him in as soon as I noticed something was up.

We found out that his kidneys are slowing down but everything else is looking great, aside from him being constipated.
The vet gave us some vet food which is meant to aid in kidney health and Abu is on it as well because he's pretty old too. 

Anyways, the vet told us not to let Milo outside for a few days so we can see if he passes number two.
Of course, my mom didn't listen and let him out. 
So now we have no idea if he's gone or not. 

And then another problem. 
He's been peeing a lot more than usual it seems. 
I've been trying hard to keep him inside and when he is, he goes pee a lot. 
A sign of diabetes maybe, I'm not too sure. 

Either way I'm taking him back to vet this morning to get his bowels flushed and get this other thing checked out. 
I'm assuming he hasn't gone poo yet considering he's still acting strange, like hiding under the bed, being very sedentary, and crying. (Not something he usually does.)
Anyways that's the update on Milo.

Ruby is getting spay in 8 sleeps! 
Finally my little girl will be able to have a bunny friend and I can avoid higher chances of her getting ovarian cancer!
I just hope all goes well with her surgery.

As for the bunny bags, my camera is out of order at the moment so I don't have any pictures to show. 
The bags were made with iron-on transparencies!
But they are something along these lines. 





I have a thing for bunny butts and feet! Haha


Until the next update on Milo-

_Tina :bunnybutt:_


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 15, 2010)

love the bags. lol. i loive BIG bunny feet on a little bunny...o and big bunny ears to big. something about the awkward giant bun stage i just LOVE. 

and good luck with the spay, im sure everything will go just fine


----------



## Basil24 (Jul 24, 2010)

Ruby passed away peacefully in her sleep today. 
The vet was just sewing her up after her spay when he her heart stopped beating. 
They could not revive her.
There was mass amount of liver fat covering her organs. 
A condition, the vet said, she's probably had since she was a baby, but never really took effect until now. 
She is being cremated and will be back at home in about 3 weeks.

In the meantime, the boyfriend that I wanted to get for Ruby came home with me today. 
I just can't imagine life without a rabbit anymore.
As sad as I am about Ruby's passing, I know she is waiting for me over the rainbow bridge. 
I'll be seeing you Ruby:cry1:


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 24, 2010)

i am so sorry...its so sad that you lost her and you had all that fear built up from her spay.

She will be missed, such a pretty little bunny.


----------



## Pipp (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh so, what a shock. I'm so sorry about Ruby. I'm in tears.

I was sending you a note about your hutch bunny post when I checked in on Ruby's spay, so sorry I didn't see it sooner.  I haven't been online much. 

Do you still have my number? You can call me if you feel up to it.


sas :sad:


----------



## Basil24 (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank you sas, 
It was very much a shock. 
But everything happens for a reason, and that was proved yesterday when I went back to the vet to pay for the spay and pick up her old carrier. 
The fatty liver disease was something she was born with, and has just grown and grown.
I asked the vet, that is she were to live, how much longer she would have lived.
He said, it wouldn`t be too long before she developed cancer and would have been in horrible pain. 
He said when that were to happen, he would suggest putting her to sleep.
So in a way I am glad that she went peacefully, in her sleep, with no pain, and only happy memories to take with her.
And I am glad that before her spay, I spent 10 minutes cuddling her at the vets office and telling her that it was going to be okay and that I loved her.
Though I miss her terribly everyday, everything happens for a reason.

Tina


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jul 25, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your sweet little girl..


----------



## Basil24 (Jul 27, 2010)

Just wanted to show everyone a few pictures of Domino.






























On that towel is a bench he seems to love! He's a very sweet and personable boy!

Tina :bunnybutt:


----------



## Basil24 (Aug 1, 2010)

Six rabbits rescued, fostering one. 

The one I took home is *Darcy* and he's an all black baby boy with a very shy disposition. 
Even though he is shy, he has no _objection_ to being petted!
When we first picked him up he had really _bad gas_, a few skin tags, and some diarrhea.
Once he had settled into his new pen, I had given him a small drop of _Ovol_. 
Ever since then he's been popping normally and going in his litter box *like a pro! *
It is _obvious_ that he was dumped there when he was no longer wanted. 
It wouldn't surprise me if that were the case, since people knew this area was filled with rabbits. 
They probably thought, _"What's one more?"_
How wrong could they possibly be! 
I was able to check his teeth when I was giving him the Ovol, and it looks like his teeth need a trim. 
As well as his nails, but I still don't trust myself to do that on my own. 
Anyway, that's all for now. 
And I hope to have_ pictures_ up of him real soon!


_Tina :bunnybutt:_


----------



## Pipp (Aug 2, 2010)

Yay!! Glad to hear Darcy is settling in!

sas :yahoo:


----------



## Basil24 (Aug 2, 2010)

Some other news about Darcy!
I'm pretty sure hes a real young bun. 
He seems to still have his baby coat! 
He's still gassy, but I think I'm going to go to the rabbitry about that. 
Also, I'm thinking of getting him a small amount of alpha pellets. 
Maybe even a small bag of alpha hay.

I think Domino is getting a little jealous that I'm spending time with Darcy! 
His rattle tossing gets louder every time I go up the stairs!

That handsome boy sure loves attention!

Tina and Domino:dutch


----------



## maryalesia (Aug 2, 2010)

birds used to scare me, until one day I decided enough is enough! SO I bought a parakeet (technically a budgie) ... and then I bought a conure (small parrot - about the size of a cockatiel) ... and then I bought another budgie.

Once you meet a hand-tamed one, they aren't as scary. Also, start small. I'm still afraid of the big guys (like, say, Macaws).


----------



## Basil24 (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't think that would be a good idea for me to have birds anyway! Haha
The pet limit in my complex is 3, 2 if you have large dogs. 
So considering I already have 2 cats, and 2 rabbits, I'd really be pushing it! Haha

On another note, I double checked the sexes of rabbits online. 
Turns out Darcy is a girl, and what I thought was gas, are kits!
I got more nic cubes today and made her pen bigger.
I have a box for her to have her babies and she's already turning it into a nest!
She's taking a crap load of hay and putting it in there, and she's plucking out some of her fur.
I have two towels at the bottom of the box for her to do what she likes with it. 
I also have been feeding her grass since that's what shes use to. 
Oh and I added newspaper into the pen so she can shred it for her nest!
Tomorrow I have to go cardboard hunting and find another box to make teeny tiny holes and fill it with alpha for when the babies are born.
I'm excited, nervous and scared all at the same time. 
Wish me lucky everyone and if you have any suggestions, feel free to add them here.

Tina and Domino :headflick:


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Aug 3, 2010)

I feel a little bad you rescued the pregnant one, but like you said, everything happens for a reason =] It's so sad, a baby having babies =[

Evie is doing great. Her dropping are ENORMOUS. And we built her a three story condo at my friends house - the one who also lives on Williams and No. 5 and I left my xpen there. So again, if you ever still need the xpen, it's not too far from you!

I think I'm going to bond Evie and Sidney. Since they were probably dumped together anyhoo. It'll have to after have the spay-neuter- leg amputation surgeries. Oh and Sidney tried to use his leg today! He's really improving =] 

Miss princess precious is a grouch (I already tried her with Sidney - he bolted on his one good leg). But I think she'd get along with a baby ...:weee:


----------



## Basil24 (Aug 3, 2010)

BABY ALERT!

Darcy had the babies tonight! AHHH! 
My mom was so excited! (Though she probably wouldn't admit it)
My mom on the phone to her friends, "I'm a Grandma!"
Hahaha

I don't want to touch the kits, since I don't know how long Darcy has been in the wild.
Though I did take some cool pictures! 
I'll have to post them on here later.
We don't know exactly how many she had, they are all covered under her fur. 
But from what we can see it looks like she had 4 - 6 kits.

Before I knew she had her babies, I went to check on her and give her some more hay and water. 
I had noticed a lot of plucking earlier and saw mass amounts of fur in her nest box.
I told my mom to come look at the amount of fur she had plucked and to see how much smaller Darcy looked.
She told me to grab a flash light (since the nest is in a covered area of the pen).
Then we saw the kits move! 
It was amazing! 

Domino's tossing his toys so I'm going to play with him for a while before bed.

Goodnight rabbits of RO

Tina :bunnybutt:


----------



## Basil24 (Aug 3, 2010)

Okay so here are the pictures!
First up is Darcy!







Next are the kits! 













Can anyone tell how many there are in there? Haha
I sure can't!

Tina and Domino :headflick:


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Aug 3, 2010)

!!! Congratulations! Can I come over soon to see them =D


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 3, 2010)

omg congrats!!!

How exciting :biggrin:


----------



## Pipp (Aug 3, 2010)

You do have to pick them up and check them to make sure they're healthy, Darcy won't care and it won't effect the kits. 

How big was Darcy compared to the other block girl and the gold guy we pulled later? 

Its good not to have to face the spay-while-heavily-pregnant dilemma, although the last thing we need is more rabbits to rehome.  UVic count is up to over 2000. 

I'll post the full report, but my three here are two boys and a girl, the little gray guy with the bad leg is probably only eight to 10 weeks at most, I suspect the other two are around 12 weeks.

They're all pretty friendly little guys (as long as you have carrot bits, anyway), so I think they're all feral (except Sidney) but they're young enough to adjust very quickly. 

Congrats (sorta! LOL!) and good job from the get-go!


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Basil24 (Oct 12, 2010)

Well this morning I got up and realized now is as good of a time as any to put an update on the baby bunnies on here.
They are now 10 weeks old. 
The mother Darcy was just spayed on Saturday and is recovering nicely. 
She seems more calm, which is nice. I can actually pick her up now!
I've separated all of them because Bingley, the biggest, was picking on the others. She is a hell raiser, that's for sure! 
Not to mention, I don't want to see any humping action coming from Austin, nor do I want any more bunnies. 
Darcy and Lizzy, the runt, will be housed together once Darcy has fully recovered. This will most likely be later on tonight when I'm finished with the bunny condo building. 
Anywho, here are some pictures of them all. 





Lizzy at 2 weeks old.





Austin at 8 weeks old.





Bingley at 7 weeks old. She stomped her feet at me right before this picture!





Now the whole gang is eating Dinner together! Darcy is on the right, I can't tell the babies apart in this one..

I hope you all enjoyed! 
Bingley and Austin will be available for adoption after they have been spayed/neutered. 
Darcy and Lizzy have already been chosen for adoption to go to a loving home together.
My original plan was to bond Domino with one of the babies, but the only female left is Bingley, and lets face it, she's wayyyyy too aggressive for him.

My hope is that Bingley goes with an experienced rabbit owner. 
Someone that will understand her quirks and will give her lots of room to run. 
Bingley may look all black, but at the very tip of her nose is a dot of white.

Austin is a shy boy, but still loaded with personality. 
When he was about 2 weeks old, I called him "the man-whore" because he would binkey right out of your hands and into your cleavage!
He also likes to cuddle in the hood and pockets of your sweater.


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 12, 2010)

Ahhhh!!! Baby bunnies!! Baby bunnies eating lettuce together! *Cute overload!*


----------

